# 16 ohm speakers



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a sound car that finally gave up. It is a USA trains reefer with a PH hobbies sound system. I have removed the dead system and I am thinking of going with a Phoenix system as the replacement. It has a 16 Ohm speaker in it still. Question is how good is a 16 ohm speaker? Can I use it? Should I get rid of the speaker in favor of a different ohm size? Thanks for any help .


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Stuff a second 16 ohm speaker in there and run them in parallel for 8 ohms and twice the cone area.


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Todd 
There is a second speaker in the unit. Are you saying wire them both to the out put on the sound unit?


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By todd55whit on 19 Aug 2009 11:32 AM 
Hi Todd 
There is a second speaker in the unit. Are you saying wire them both to the out put on the sound unit? 
If they are both 16 ohms, yes wire them both in parallel (+ to + to the + terminal and - to - to the - terminal) for an 8 ohm load.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

16 ohms is not "good" or "bad".... the impedance (in ohms) presented to the audio output has a lot to do with power drawn (volume) and distortion (obnoxious noise, like a loud tv commercial). 

The lower the impedance, the more power is drawn and the more distortion is created. Too high, no volume, too low, too much distortion. 

Phoenix wants 8 ohms... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks both for the info, very helpful..


----------

